# I'm So Excited!!!!!!!



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Mr. W just bought tickets for Bon Jovi at Soldier Field in July!!!!!!!!!

I LOVE, Bon Jovi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Section A4 Row 16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot WAIT!!!!

Mr. W is the best husband in the Universe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
couldn't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
tell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you're!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JK, that's great, Bon Jovi in concert is awesome, you will have a blast Looks like great seats also.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Ms Wicked, you're like a kid in a candy store


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey- I hear they do meet & greets after the show if you stick around!! Jon is still so tasty.....congrats!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, thats awesome, MsW. I would have to buy a few cans of Aqua Net hairspray just for that night, in honor of my teen years memories, LOL. Have a blast, and let us know how awesome it is!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, i love Bon Jovi!!! Take me with you!!!! :googly:


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Ohh, lucky girl! he is yummy! that is awesome!


----------

